# Problem mit HDD: Hitachi ic35l060avv207-0



## Lokiak (27. September 2003)

Hallo,

mein Problem: seid kurzem verabschiedete sich mein Rechner in regelmäßigen Abständen, bis sich gestern der Supergau ereignete und garnix mehr ging. Anstatt des "einfachen" Neustarts, monierte er jetzt: Unmountable Bootvolume (´soll heißen: kann Größe von HDD [Hitachi ic35l060avv207-0] nicht feststellen?).
Habe Platte danach formatiert, MBR überschrieben und den Versuch unternommen WinXP neu aufzuspielen, doch nix ging mehr...also, was tun?

FIRMWARE besorgen und Platte LOW LEVEL FORMATIERUNG unterziehen, oder was?

Bitte schreibt mir, ich kack hier ab


----------

